# TOKYO | Toranomon Hills Residential Tower | 220m | 56 fl | T/O



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*TOKYO | Atagoyama District Development Project (I District) | 220m | 56 fl | Pro*











information:
height: 220m
floors: 56
use: Residential
status: Pro
start: June 2016
complete: September 2019

Location
Atago 1-Chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/RvlHX


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally announced as a 180m tall residential tower this project has just got a height increase to 220m.

Mori Building is the developer of this tower which is located right next to Mori Building's Toranomon Hills, the 255m tall tower which was completed last year. 

It will be Japan's tallest all residential tower. 


document on the tower by the national Tokyo Urban Planning committee:
http://www.kantei.go.jp/jp/singi/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai5/shiryou9.pdf


via:
http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-1960.html


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Tokyo is really starting to build. I wonder if the Olympics have something to do with all the new projects coming.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Maybe. This one looks very nice btw


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

There is a clear Olympics effect. Even just this developer is looking at developing 10 large projects before 2020. 

But that doesn't mean that Tokyo hasn't been building. It's been a continuing high rise building boom since the economic and real estate bubble broke in the early '90s. The difference is that we now simply get a larger number of taller projects. We now get another boom 200m+ towers instead of the usual boom of towers between 150m and 190m.


----------



## (the) (Apr 13, 2015)

Great height - but architecture at this stage is somewhat staid.

The render seems to suggest the tower will be glassier than the usual crop of Tokyo apartments so we may be in for something nice in the end


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update from the area where the construction should start later this year.












Toranomon 9 Mori Building, developed by the original Mori Building in 1964. Long before the company was split in 2 and the Mori Building part started to develop the large scale projects. Like this upcoming project for which the old building will be demolished. 














































http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2254.html


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

*ingenhoven architects reveals plans to build two towers in central tokyo*
Full article: designboom





































Architect website: http://www.ingenhovenarchitects.com/projects/more-projects/toranomon-project-en/


----------



## JmSepe (Jan 29, 2010)

Lovely designs... But still no plans for buildings higher than 300m? Osaka did it, I think Tokyo can do it as well.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

06/04














































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52374887.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/07

demo update


IMG_7942 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7947 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7949 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7950 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7953 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Construction has started.

Mori Building Press Release:
https://www.mori.co.jp/company/press/release/2017/01/20170118120000003354.html


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

1/21


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

3/11


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

4/15


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

06/27


IMG_2659 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2658 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

7/24


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

09/29










https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kro331/49954106.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/01










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52420690.html


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

9/30


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

07/21
























A pedestrian bridge over the road is already placed between this tower and the main tower of the Toranomon Hills complex.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

08/24




























source:
https://view.tokyo/?p=48590


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:
https://twitter.com/yamakz1/status/1176051657127280640


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:
https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/1189891759830028289


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Cleanest u/c building ever


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And more:

10/26



































































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52476660.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:
https://twitter.com/keiyo201/status/1200679946953183234


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

11/30



































12/15













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52479275.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

12/18




























source:
https://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-3802.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

source:
https://twitter.com/toranomonlog/status/1214067148231868417


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

In the skyline.












source:
https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/1222486880232427521


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

02/09























source:
https://twitter.com/REIWA0001/status/1226400686427869185


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The tower stands out in view of the skyline from the Sunshine 60 tower in Ikebukuro. The picture was taken earlier this week by Mr_Tarinn at the start of the evening. 













source:
https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn/status/1227748881544310784


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

I really like the way these exposed floorplate and glass style skyscrapers look in Tokyo. Looks like an updated 1960s style, eg Kinder Morgan tower or LA Metropolitan Water District tower.


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

To me this is absolutely depressing design, does nothing interesting visually, just one floor copied +pasted.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

02/28























source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52483833.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

03/06



















source:
https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/bb4a85bd133e65227fe2abd4c04e48b4?fm=rss


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Looks interesting, great updates.


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)




----------

